# Ceiling Fan Started Sparking



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

Our ceiling fan was running last night and seemed to be running fine. I went to turn on the lights on it and sparks flew from the unit and blew the fuse. I went down to the box to flip the switch and come back up and turn the lights on and the same thing happened. Did this about 3 times in all. Anyone have any idea what this might have been caused by? Thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

as with most anything mechanical, it's never a question of IF it will die, simply when. -=time to get a new fan=-

DM


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Turn off the breaker first. Remove the light kit, and put wire nuts on the exposed wires. Turn breaker on and check fan operation. If the fan works and does not trip the breaker, try the light. If the breaker trips when you turn the light on, take down the fan. Check all connections in the ceiling box, making sure there are no loose wires. 

You will find a blue wire in the fan . This is for the light. The blue wire is shorted out somewhere in the fan. You should be able to find this. If this sounds like to much work, get a new fan as DM recommended. But make sure the wires in the ceiling box are not the problem first.


----------



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you both very much. I will try that out this weekend.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

good point jv, it does depend on where the sparks came from. if they were above the blades and in the motor, it's time for a new one. although if it WAS in the wiring i'd think you would not see them because of the covers and the wire is inside a junction box up there.

DM


----------



## Vandiyan (Aug 29, 2008)

The sparks seemed to come right below the blades and right above the lights. I thought at first I had blow a bulb really bad but when I turned it on again the sparks came. The 3rd time (yeah I know it was probably stupid) I made sure to look where the sparks came from.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Did this about 3 times in all


 
Keep doing it until it burns free.:jester:

kidding of course.

When electricity short circuits or goes to ground, the wire cant handle the load and the wire melts/burns. The result is sparks and smoke.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Vandiyan said:


> The sparks seemed to come right below the blades and right above the lights. I thought at first I had blow a bulb really bad but when I turned it on again the sparks came. The 3rd time (yeah I know it was probably stupid) I made sure to look where the sparks came from.


That is where the light kit is mounted and the wires (connections) for the light are in. Just take down the light kit, I bet it is a wire that has come loose. :thumbsup:


----------



## heroknaderi (Oct 23, 2021)

i believe the blue wire in the light kit was making contuity with the ground.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope they figured this out 14 years ago.


----------

